# Can these musics of Ennio Morricone's can be classified as classical music?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Can these musics of Ennio Morricones's be classified as classical music?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

It's soundtrack music. I suppose some people may consider it classical but so long as you like it, who cares?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would have to agree it's soundtrack music, but these labels are mere conveniences. 

Prokofiev, known for classical. wrote film music. Korngold, known for film music, wrote classical. It's a gray area. To me Morricone writes wonderful cheese, much of it quite good.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Morricone composed some attractive music. Some of that music is strongly... emotive? "Classical" music is a distinction fallibly defined. If the horse was ever in the barn, it's long gone now.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Ukko said:


> Morricone composed some attractive music. Some of that music is strongly... emotive? "Classical" music is a distinction fallibly defined. If the horse was ever in the barn, it's long gone now.


I like his depressing musics.


----------

